

Ask HN: Confront someone who passes off my work as their own on a blog? - carlaeng

A colleague at another firm has posted content to their blog that is pretty clearly derived from a talk I gave in 2012. (The order of points, the language, and the examples are all very similar.)<p>Their post has about 700 views in two months and will probably continue to generate 100 views or so a month.<p>I know the person in charge and I suspect she doesn&#x27;t actually realize this happened. My guess is that someone at their organization saw my talk, made notes, and then with time, the source was forgotten and it became their own.<p>When I write, I&#x27;m very careful about giving credit where credit is due. But I can&#x27;t decide if this is a case where I should point out the similarities?
======
angersock
Shoot an email asking politely to be credited--they either will or won't.

Either way, push it out of your mind and keep making awesome things people
want to steal. :)

~~~
carlaeng
You totally made my day with that comment. It never occurred to me to think of
it that way! Thanks!

